# Hobbies anyone?



## woodey (Jul 20, 2022)

Slow time of the year so I thought it might be worth seeing what hobbies forum members may have other than collecting wood.


----------



## woodey (Jul 20, 2022)

I have been collecting 19th century decorated stoneware for several years and was lucky enough to come across this beauty at a garage sale, Circa 1880-1884.


----------



## Montanalocal (Jul 20, 2022)

My hobby is collecting Suiseki.  Suiseki is a Japanese word for stones that resemble miniature mountains and landscape forms.  They are often displayed with bonsai.  It is extremely popular in oriental countries. It is a great outdoor pastime, finding great art forms along the bottoms of creeks mostly.






						Suiseki, stone appreciation - Bonsai Empire
					

水 - Suiseki is the Japanese art of stone appreciation, which values aspects like stability, longevity and immortality. Formed through time by wind and water, stones can take several sizes and shapes,




					www.bonsaiempire.com
				












						Suiseki, Viewing Stones and Scholars' Rocks
					

Internet Bonsai Club forum : The New IBC, Internet Bonsai Club, Bonsai, Forum




					ibonsaiclub.forumotion.com
				




Some of my rocks.


----------



## woodey (Jul 21, 2022)

Montanalocal said:


> My hobby is collecting Suiseki.  Suiseki is a Japanese word for stones that resemble miniature mountains and landscape forms.  They are often displayed with bonsai.  It is extremely popular in oriental countries. It is a great outdoor pastime, finding great art forms along the bottoms of creeks mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection , can pieces like these be found anywhere in the country or limited to specific locations.


----------



## woodey (Jul 21, 2022)

Here are some more pictures of some of my collection.


----------



## Montanalocal (Jul 21, 2022)

woodey said:


> Nice collection , can pieces like these be found anywhere in the country or limited to specific locations.


They are usually only found in specific spots.  However, those spots can be found anywhere, as most people would pass right by them without giving them any notice.  There is an old saying in Suiseki:  “ The art of Suiseki is in the mind of the beholder”


----------



## EbS-P (Jul 21, 2022)

A tree fell over in 2018.  I decided not to let it rot away so I have been making stuff from it.  So chain saw milling had been a hobby for a while.  Not sure what to do when it’s gone.  There’s more but you get the idea.


----------



## EbS-P (Jul 21, 2022)

Montanalocal said:


> My hobby is collecting Suiseki.  Suiseki is a Japanese word for stones that resemble miniature mountains and landscape forms.  They are often displayed with bonsai.  It is extremely popular in oriental countries. It is a great outdoor pastime, finding great art forms along the bottoms of creeks mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea kids like to take rocks from places we visit.


----------



## woodey (Jul 21, 2022)

EbS-P said:


> A tree fell over in 2018.  I decided not to let it rot away so I have been making stuff from it.  So chain saw milling had been a hobby for a while.  Not sure what to do when it’s gone.  There’s more but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 297210
> View attachment 297211
> ...


Nice, especially the kegerator 🍺


----------



## woodey (Jul 21, 2022)

woodey said:


> Nice, especially the kegerator 🍺


Do you brew your own?  That was a hobby of mine several years, but I got sick of washing and capping bottles but the beer was great.


----------



## Prof (Jul 21, 2022)

I wonder around the woods looking for edible plants and mushrooms. Woods nettle is my favorite plant these days.


----------



## EbS-P (Jul 21, 2022)

woodey said:


> Do you brew your own?  That was a hobby of mine several years, but I got sick of washing and capping bottles but the beer was great.


Yes. I have 4 five gallon soda kegs.  Makes it a lot less work.  Have only brewed 10 gallons in 11 years. But we go through at least 5 gallons of soda water a week.   It’s been updated to a prettier and more usable unit  with a freezer.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 21, 2022)

Let’s see, there was the hand tool woodworking phase.    I’d go out on weekends to estate sales, junk shops, etc and pick up woodworking tools.   Almost all of my equipment is older than WWII.  I stopped the rust hunting aspect when I realized I was doing projects and no longer saying I wish I had xx  tool.   I’d already found it.

Recently I went on a road trip with the wife and kid.   We camped almost the entire time.  They hinted they’d like to try backpacking.   I’ve been running around gathering my old pre wife and kid equipment and seeing what still works, what’s still being made 20 years after purchase, what needs repairs, etc.   it looks like I need a new fuel bottle for my stove (no idea where that went), knew about a broken tent pole for a tent too small for a family -it’s not a good idea to suggest your wife set up a tent in the rain.   IT IS NOT MOTIVATION) and a water filter which I never bought before.  Oh, and a backpack.  I have no want to use a giant external frame backpack anymore, lol.  So, this is a hobby that looks like it’s starting back up.


----------



## Tonty (Jul 21, 2022)

My children say I have too many hobbies, and they are probably right. The main one right now is this one. 


Right now working on putting a QA1 coil over suspension on the rear. I will do the front suspension, also. The only problem is, this is an expensive hobby…


----------



## woodey (Jul 21, 2022)

Tonty said:


> My children say I have too many hobbies, and they are probably right. The main one right now is this one.
> View attachment 297265
> 
> Right now working on putting a QA1 coil over suspension on the rear. I will do the front suspension, also. The only problem is, this is an expensive hobby…


Frame looks solid,  what year is the truck.?


----------



## Tonty (Jul 22, 2022)

woodey said:


> what year is the truck.?


1971


----------



## Grizzerbear (Aug 1, 2022)

I enjoy arrowhead hunting. I have since I was a boy. I found this saturday while my oldest daughter and i went for a walk up a creek bed. First spear point i have found. It was nearly fully intact.


----------



## EbS-P (Aug 1, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> I enjoy arrowhead hunting. I have since I was a boy. I found this saturday while my oldest daughter and i went for a walk up a creek bed. First spear point i have found. It was nearly fully intact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2022)

Very cool!


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice! Do you know the approximate age (e.g. from features? - I have zero knowledge about these things, but imagine it could be 500 yes old or thousands of years?)


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2022)

Spears were used by Missouri Indians up until colonists wiped out their food supply and took their homelands. That would be as recent as 150 yrs. ago.


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 1, 2022)

Sure. But they were also used at the start of the presence of what we now call native Ameri*can Indians (I think) here.

not important but it's something I would ask myself: when was the last time someone touched this thing....*


----------



## Dan Freeman (Aug 1, 2022)

I really am enjoying reading about all these hobbies. My main hobby is my garden and food forest and fiddling with the fiddle once in a while. But I just wanted to say I am enjoying this thread.

@Grizzerbear. I have a number of Indian arrowheads and civil war bullets from my grandparent's farm in Virginia that I collected about 50-55+ years ago when I was a young boy.


----------



## woodey (Aug 1, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> I enjoy arrowhead hunting. I have since I was a boy. I found this saturday while my oldest daughter and i went for a walk up a creek bed. First spear point i have found. It was nearly fully intact.


Nice!!  As a kid I was always looking for arrowheads but never found one.  I bought a box lot several years ago  at an auction and these were in it. I know nothing about them other than the fact that I like them.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Aug 1, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Nice! Do you know the approximate age (e.g. from features? - I have zero knowledge about these things, but imagine it could be 500 yes old or thousands of years?)


Lol....well to the best of my knowledge which is limited.... based off of books like Overstreet identification and referencing off of Missouri State Universities collection I believe that it's a Etley style spearpoint from the late archaic period which was made anywhere from 2500-800 b.c. So many questions come to mind when I find one. It's just always been something I really enjoy doing. Getting to physically touch history and hold it in your hand.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Aug 1, 2022)

Dan Freeman said:


> I really am enjoying reading about all these hobbies. My main hobby is my garden and food forest and fiddling with the fiddle once in a while. But I just wanted to say I am enjoying this thread.
> 
> @Grizzerbear. I have a number of Indian arrowheads and civil war bullets from my grandparent's farm in Virginia that I collected about 50-55+ years ago when I was a young boy.


That's awesome. I'd love to find some old civil war bullets. Did you have to dig em up?


----------



## Grizzerbear (Aug 1, 2022)

woodey said:


> Nice!!  As a kid I was always looking for arrowheads but never found one.  I bought a box lot several years ago  at an auction and these were in it. I know nothing about them other than the fact that I like them.
> 
> View attachment 297502



That one on bottom row second from left looks like it was bigger at one time. Maybe it broke and they reworked it? Very cool.


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 2, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> Lol....well to the best of my knowledge which is limited.... based off of books like Overstreet identification and referencing off of Missouri State Universities collection I believe that it's a Etley style spearpoint from the late archaic period which was made anywhere from 2500-800 b.c. So many questions come to mind when I find one. It's just always been something I really enjoy doing. Getting to physically touch history and hold it in your hand.


That is very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodey (Aug 2, 2022)

Grizzerbear said:


> Getting to physically touch history and hold it in your hand.





Grizzerbear said:


> Getting to physically touch history and hold it in your hand.


Exactly why I bought this jug 3 days ago at a garage sale. I could tell by the ovoid shape that it was an early piece. By the stamp on the front of the piece I was able to research and find that it was made by Absalom Stedman  in New Haven CT .  Circa 1825-1830


----------



## woodey (Aug 12, 2022)

Crocker Farm, the largest seller of stoneware in the Nation had their summer sale come to a end last weekend. Below are a few examples of the final bids with 20% buyers premium included. The deer sold for $96,000  and the bird piece for $34,800.


----------



## woodey (Aug 12, 2022)

The churn on the left sold for $27,600 and mine on the right I purchased for $350.00. Looks like a good investment.


----------



## patrickk222 (Aug 20, 2022)

well for me outside of cutting firewood and splittin it as well as keepin up with yardwork i generally like to hunt and fish but been kinda favorin fishing


----------



## woodey (Sep 9, 2022)

woodey said:


> I have been collecting 19th century decorated stoneware for several years and was lucky enough to come across this beauty at a garage sale, Circa 1880-1884.
> 
> View attachment 297174


An avid stoneware collector/seller  stopped  by my house recently to check out this churn. He asked if I had posted it on Facebook as they have a group you can join specifically for stoneware  collectors. I said that I have never used Facebook and have no interest in doing so. After a few weeks curiosity got the better of me and I did so. I also sent pictures of it to Crocker Farm for a free auction appraisal. They  said that a conservative price would be around $5000.00 and they would like to have it in one of their upcoming auctions. The other day I received a PM from a member of the Facebook group asking if I would be interested in selling it, said he would pick it up and pay cash. I told him I have no interest in selling it at this point in time because I've only had it a few weeks, but I would look any serious offers. Knowing what the Auction house said I told him that a offer would have to be North of $5000.  He got back to me with a price of $5500. I said I wasn't interested in selling for that Price . He said $6000 would be his best offer. I told him thanks but I wasn't  yet. My wife is wondering  who's  the dumber of the too, him for offering that much , or me for not selling. I guess that makes me a true collector.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Sep 9, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Sure. But they were also used at the start of the presence of what we now call native Ameri*can Indians (I think) here.
> 
> not important but it's something I would ask myself: when was the last time someone touched this thing....*


 Or got back and thought "where the hell is my spearhead?"


----------



## PaulOinMA (Sep 9, 2022)

Was collecting cast iron cookware.  Chanced upon a lot for sale at a great price.   Done buying.


----------



## ispinwool (Sep 27, 2022)

Great idea for a thread!    
Most of my hobbies revolve around yarn....spinning it, knitting, crochet. Sewing is 
big on my list too...mostly quilts and colonial dress items for reenactments.


----------



## stoveliker (Sep 27, 2022)

My wife has a picture she is deathly ashamed of, of her wearing an old-fashioned dress during the 750 anniversary of the town she grew up in. Sewn by her (late) grandmother.

I am not allowed to post it here. But sewing items to be like they were worn "way back when" (even if that is less far as on the old continent) is a good thing to remember (the past) and appreciate (the present).


----------



## ispinwool (Sep 27, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> My wife has a picture she is deathly ashamed of, of her wearing an old-fashioned dress during the 750 anniversary of the town she grew up in. Sewn by her (late) grandmother.
> 
> I am not allowed to post it here. But sewing items to be like they were worn "way back when" (even if that is less far as on the old continent) is a good thing to remember (the past) and appreciate (the present).


Well, you can tell her (from me) that she should be honored that her Grandma made her a dress to wear for such a festive occasion     I have my Grandma's treadle sewing machine--I think of her each time I sit down to sew on it.  My mom didn't sew all that much...but my mother-in-law is a wizard with a sewing machine!  She made countless dresses and costumes for her daughters and made the 4 bridesmaid dresses and 2 flower girls dresses for my wedding.  When our church decided to present a Boar's Head festival each Christmas  (for roughly  20 years), the sewing machine was humming once again.  Very talented lady!


----------



## RomanW (Nov 21, 2022)

I enjoy making stuff. I have multiple hobbies, but creating things is probably my favourite. I also love playing guitar, so  my dads birthday was coming up and he always wanted a telecaster. So I built one!


----------



## Shank (Nov 21, 2022)

RomanW said:


> I enjoy making stuff. I have multiple hobbies, but creating things is probably my favourite. I also love playing guitar, so  my dads birthday was coming up and he always wanted a telecaster. So I built one!
> 
> View attachment 303411
> View attachment 303412
> ...


That looks awesome.


My primary hobbies are collecting WWII items, bourbon, offroading  (some), cars.  Primarily the first two, more than I probably should.


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 21, 2022)

Collecting bourbon?
One hobby here is bourbon too - but not of the collecting kind (as in get and keep). Somehow the bottles empty out over time...


----------



## Shank (Nov 21, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Collecting bourbon?
> One hobby here is bourbon too - but not of the collecting kind (as in get and keep). Somehow the bottles empty out over time...


All but a few are open and ready to share, I just don't go through them incredibly fast....  I buy bottles to try then eventually I get through them.  I have one bottle I go through on a more regular basis and continuously restock.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm learning to hunt and preserve/tan hides. I have a freezer full of pine squirrel pelts I plan on making into a hat, mittens, and maybe even fur lined mukluks using some deerskin for the outside.


----------



## RomanW (Nov 21, 2022)

SpaceBus said:


> I'm learning to hunt and preserve/tan hides. I have a freezer full of pine squirrel pelts I plan on making into a hat, mittens, and maybe even fur lined mukluks using some deerskin for the outside.


This is actually a super cool skill. My grandpa used to do this with coyote, and beaver pelts. I don't remember if he ever made anything out of them, but I remember always seeing a few around tanning. 

May become a more useful skill than we think in the coming years...


----------



## GrumpyDad (Nov 21, 2022)

RomanW said:


> This is actually a super cool skill. My grandpa used to do this with coyote, and beaver pelts. I don't remember if he ever made anything out of them, but I remember always seeing a few around tanning.
> 
> May become a more useful skill than we think in the coming years...


Very rarely do people consider the clothes on their back and if that supply chain were 'disrupted'.  Due to 'covid'. 
Your skill may be very useful, assuming you dont have 10m people from the city mass migrating out and squatting/poaching lands because of some 'natural' disaster.


----------



## ispinwool (Nov 21, 2022)

GrumpyDad said:


> Very rarely do people consider the clothes on their back and if that supply chain were 'disrupted'.  Due to 'covid'.
> Your skill may be very useful, assuming you dont have 10m people from the city mass migrating out and squatting/poaching lands because of some 'natural' disaster.


I've told folks before: "it's not 'just' sewing, knitting and spinning, it's a post- apocalyptic skill set!" LOL


----------



## RomanW (Nov 21, 2022)

ispinwool said:


> I've told folks before: "it's not 'just' sewing, knitting and spinning, it's a post- apocalyptic skill set!" LOL


My son (8yrs old) just went a bought a spool or yarn and some knitting needles, and decided to start learning how to knit. He's starting his own scarf right now, and does it all of his own accord. Good on him! I said hey, you can make me some socks, toques and sweaters now! LOL


----------



## GrumpyDad (Nov 21, 2022)

ispinwool said:


> I've told folks before: "it's not 'just' sewing, knitting and spinning, it's a post- apocalyptic skill set!" LOL


All the things that go into 'prepping' are interesting.  Consider how you would chop down a log and cut it into log sized pieces and then split it, store it for burning to keep warm.  That's almost a fulltime job in itself IF you were very fit.  I have a few long saws, not going to lie.  I found it interesting to cut down a tree or two with long saws.  Now they are 'ornaments'. 
Think about natural remedies that you can find in the wild.  People walk through the forest and have no idea what they are stepping over.  Nor do they know that certain mushrooms will kill them so quickly, while others that even look the same are perfect for consumption.  
I have a friend who has alot of hand (non powered) tools. I recall a wood working show that this guy did everything without power to build things like cabinetry etc.   People wouldnt know what to do without power tools now.  But they did quite well without them long ago.


----------



## akgal (Nov 21, 2022)

In the summer I grow things and love berry picking. In the winter it’s sewing, knitting, calligraphy and crafty things. I also do most of our house remodeling. When people say if they retire their brain will go to mush that won’t be my problem. My problem is I’ll likely never be able to retire. 😅


----------



## GrumpyDad (Nov 21, 2022)

RomanW said:


> My son (8yrs old) just went a bought a spool or yarn and some knitting needles, and decided to start learning how to knit. He's starting his own scarf right now, and does it all of his own accord. Good on him! I said hey, you can make me some socks, toques and sweaters now! LOL


Nothing like child labor to pull in the profits!


----------



## GrumpyDad (Nov 21, 2022)

akgal said:


> In the summer I grow things and love berry picking. In the winter it’s sewing, knitting, calligraphy and crafty things. I also do most of our house remodeling. When people say if they retire their brain will go to mush that won’t be my problem. My problem is I’ll likely never be able to retire. 😅


ditto.  I have a ton of things I would do.
My eyes will likely fail long before my body does sadly, genetics are a b****.  
There's tons of stuff I can do if I cant do the more demanding things.  I used to find building RC model airplanes out of raw balsa amazing (until you crash), then repairing and having it fly again amazing again.


----------



## RomanW (Nov 21, 2022)

GrumpyDad said:


> Nothing like child labor to pull in the profits!


Shhh, don't let him hear that


----------



## ispinwool (Nov 21, 2022)

RomanW said:


> My son (8yrs old) just went a bought a spool or yarn and some knitting needles, and decided to start learning how to knit. He's starting his own scarf right now, and does it all of his own accord. Good on him! I said hey, you can make me some socks, toques and sweaters now! LOL


When I was first learning to knit/spin, I was having trouble with just about all of it.  I did some research and discovered that many spinners/knitters in "the olden days" were children.  Kids.  Littles.  I did some stern self-talk: "I'm a reasonably intelligent woman and if they can figure it out, what's my excuse!?"  LOLOL
Tell your son that I said "Good Going!!" ...and I hope you post a pic or two


----------



## woodey (Nov 21, 2022)

I consider bourbon to be a great hobby. A few that I enjoy at a decent price are Buffalo  Trace, 1782 and Wheel Horse. When my ship comes in I'm going to purchase some - Pappy Van Winkle 25 Years Old Decanter,  Old Rip Van Winkle 25 Year.  At $59,999 a bottle I hope its good!!


----------



## RomanW (Nov 21, 2022)

woodey said:


> I consider bourbon to be a great hobby. A few that I enjoy at a decent price are Buffalo  Trace, 1782 and Wheel Horse. When my ship comes in I'm going to purchase some - Pappy Van Winkle 25 Years Old Decanter,  Old Rip Van Winkle 25 Year.  At $59,999 a bottle I hope its good!!


Found your ship!


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 21, 2022)

woodey said:


> I consider bourbon to be a great hobby. A few that I enjoy at a decent price are Buffalo  Trace, 1782 and Wheel Horse. When my ship comes in I'm going to purchase some - Pappy Van Winkle 25 Years Old Decanter,  Old Rip Van Winkle 25 Year.  At $59,999 a bottle I hope its good!!


Yes, Buffalo is one of my go-to run of the mill ones too.


----------



## ispinwool (Nov 21, 2022)

GrumpyDad said:


> I have a friend who has alot of hand (non powered) tools. I recall a wood working show that this guy did everything without power to build things like cabinetry etc.   People wouldnt know what to do without power tools now.  But they did quite well without them long ago.


If the show is the same one I'm thinking of...Roy Underwood and the Woodwright's Shop...  I watched it every chance I got!❤️ (and I found some episodes on DVD for my kids to watch)


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 21, 2022)

RomanW said:


> This is actually a super cool skill. My grandpa used to do this with coyote, and beaver pelts. I don't remember if he ever made anything out of them, but I remember always seeing a few around tanning.
> 
> May become a more useful skill than we think in the coming years...



I have been wanting to hunt ever since moving to Maine, but finally got around to getting my ducks in a row this fall. I've been trying to get wild turkeys and a deer, but the pine squirrels are ubiquitous with no limit or closed season. They taste very good and their skin is high quality, so they are worth the effort. I do not yet know how to make things with the hides, but I do know how to preserve them. Once I get around to building a drying/stretching rack or board I'll tan the hides. After all the hides are tanned I'll figure out how to make mittens, and then a hat. I'm also interested in making some pouches and other useful stuff. Maybe I could even sell some stuff once I get good at it.


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 21, 2022)

ispinwool said:


> I've told folks before: "it's not 'just' sewing, knitting and spinning, it's a post- apocalyptic skill set!" LOL


I've got a ton of fleece I need to process myself or send to the mill. Ok, a ton is a bit of a stretch, but 30 lbs is a lot! I've gotten fairly decent at drop spinning using the park and draft method, but it's slow. I think a Brother drum carder and an electric spinner are going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## RomanW (Nov 21, 2022)

SpaceBus said:


> I have been wanting to hunt ever since moving to Maine, but finally got around to getting my ducks in a row this fall. I've been trying to get wild turkeys and a deer, but the pine squirrels are ubiquitous with no limit or closed season. They taste very good and their skin is high quality, so they are worth the effort. I do not yet know how to make things with the hides, but I do know how to preserve them. Once I get around to building a drying/stretching rack or board I'll tan the hides. After all the hides are tanned I'll figure out how to make mittens, and then a hat. I'm also interested in making some pouches and other useful stuff. Maybe I could even sell some stuff once I get good at it.


Well I'm sure they're abundant too! They sure are up here. So you'll have no shortage of hides!


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 21, 2022)

RomanW said:


> Well I'm sure they're abundant too! They sure are up here. So you'll have no shortage of hides!


I've harvested over 30 in the last month from public lands and forests near my house, but you couldn't tell with how many are still around!


----------



## woodey (Nov 21, 2022)

RomanW said:


> Found your ship!
> 
> View attachment 303445


No doubt


----------



## Shank (Nov 22, 2022)

woodey said:


> I consider bourbon to be a great hobby. A few that I enjoy at a decent price are Buffalo  Trace, 1782 and Wheel Horse. When my ship comes in I'm going to purchase some - Pappy Van Winkle 25 Years Old Decanter,  Old Rip Van Winkle 25 Year.  At $59,999 a bottle I hope its good!!


I have had Pappy 23.  It's quite good, but I don't know I could justify what it sells for...  Buffalo is quite good.  Eagle Rare is very good as well.  My current favorite (that you can somewhat find) probably has to be EH Taylor Small Batch.




stoveliker said:


> Yes, Buffalo is one of my go-to run of the mill ones too.


It used to be plentiful here, now that has pretty well dried up.  I pick up a bottle every time I swing by the distillery.


----------



## ispinwool (Nov 22, 2022)

SpaceBus said:


> I've got a ton of fleece I need to process myself or send to the mill. Ok, a ton is a bit of a stretch, but 30 lbs is a lot! I've gotten fairly decent at drop spinning using the park and draft method, but it's slow. I think a Brother drum carder and an electric spinner are going to happen sooner or later.


Nice! A kindred spirit in more ways than one   
I generally process my own fleece unless I'm in a big hurry (which was only once so far...4 big garbage bags of fleece cost me around $300 to process! I about choked! LOL And that was about 10 years ago; I shudder to
think what it'd cost today).  
So many folks complain of 'being allergic' to wool but I think it's the chemicals used in the processing.  I could be wrong but when they use an acid to dissolve the vegetation, I can't help but think it has an effect on your skin.  (At least the big mills use acid...perhaps not the local mini-mills...?)

I'm slow when I spindle spin too...the saying goes "slower by the hour, faster by the day"--a spindle is easy to 
take with you so you get more done per day (like waiting in the car to pick up kids) --- the wheel is much faster but not exactly portable.  If I have a choice of toting my 20 pound wheel or a 1/2 oz spindle, I grab
the spindle every time!


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 22, 2022)

RomanW said:


> I enjoy making stuff. I have multiple hobbies, but creating things is probably my favourite. I also love playing guitar, so  my dads birthday was coming up and he always wanted a telecaster. So I built one!
> 
> View attachment 303411
> View attachment 303412
> ...


Love this. The flame neck, custom pickguard, custom multi part inlays. That’s some super detailed craftsmanship. I helped my cousin build a similar but basic guitar body. He used the same stain as yours too.

I play bass instead. Back when I was 18/19, I built a 6 string fretless because I couldn’t afford one. Aside from the tuners and electronics, I made everything myself, including the bridge and truss rod. Shape was inspired by Ibanez and Curbow. I actually used the same can of blue stain on mine, but because of the cherry wood I used, it turned out brown and green. I still have it.

Don’t mind the mess, it was my buddy’s apartment.


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 22, 2022)

ispinwool said:


> If the show is the same one I'm thinking of...Roy Underwood and the Woodwright's Shop...  I watched it every chance I got!❤️ (and I found some episodes on DVD for my kids to watch)


Roy Underhill. Always loved watching that, and still do if I can still catch it on PBS.


----------



## aansorge (Nov 22, 2022)

Pickleball!


----------



## begreen (Nov 22, 2022)

Although gardening is my most full-time retirement hobby, I have been a lifetime photographer and a few years ago I took up watercolor painting. Still a neophyte, but it is wonderful to get lost in a painting.

Sometimes the hobbies all come together

Brussel sprouts photo



And painting


----------



## woodey (Nov 22, 2022)

begreen said:


> Although gardening is my most full-time retirement hobby, I have been a lifetime photographer and a few years ago I took up watercolor painting. Still a neophyte, but it is wonderful to get lost in a painting.
> 
> Sometimes the hobbies all come together
> 
> ...


You have talent!!


----------



## RomanW (Nov 22, 2022)

begreen said:


> Although gardening is my most full-time retirement hobby, I have been a lifetime photographer and a few years ago I took up watercolor painting. Still a neophyte, but it is wonderful to get lost in a painting.
> 
> Sometimes the hobbies all come together
> 
> ...


Incredible. Bravo my friend!

Too bad you weren't closer, I'd have you come photograph my dads guitar! (Would do a million times better than my crappy iPhone 11 skills LOL)


----------



## begreen (Nov 22, 2022)

RomanW said:


> Incredible. Bravo my friend!
> 
> Too bad you weren't closer, I'd have you come photograph my dads guitar! (Would do a million times better than my crappy iPhone 11 skills LOL)


Thanks.  Your guitar making skills are awesome.  FWIW, the Brussel Sprout photo was taken with my iPhone 11.


----------



## RomanW (Nov 22, 2022)

begreen said:


> Thanks.  Your guitar making skills are awesome.  FWIW, the Brussel Sprout photo was taken with my iPhone 11.


Coulda fooled me! (Obviously did)


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 22, 2022)

ispinwool said:


> Nice! A kindred spirit in more ways than one
> I generally process my own fleece unless I'm in a big hurry (which was only once so far...4 big garbage bags of fleece cost me around $300 to process! I about choked! LOL And that was about 10 years ago; I shudder to
> think what it'd cost today).
> So many folks complain of 'being allergic' to wool but I think it's the chemicals used in the processing.  I could be wrong but when they use an acid to dissolve the vegetation, I can't help but think it has an effect on your skin.  (At least the big mills use acid...perhaps not the local mini-mills...?)
> ...


There are only a couple of mills in Maine, but neither of them use chemicals that I know of.  We have one less alpaca than last year, but we will still be in a lot of fleece every year. We also got a lot of fleece this year because the previous year we couldn't get on the shearing schedule. Next year should be about 15-20 lbs of fleece, which will be much more manageable. This is our second year keeping the alpacas and first year learning to spin. My partner can knit, but I would also like to learn to knit and crochet. Eventually a loom will join the equipment and we can make stuff more suitable to 100% alpaca fiber. Learning to make big sheets of felt would also be great, because I can see myself making a lot of stuff from felt and animal hides.


----------



## woodey (Nov 23, 2022)

Here are 4 butter churns from my collection.


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 23, 2022)

I too dabble in amateur photography.


----------



## RomanW (Nov 23, 2022)

woodey said:


> Here are 4 butter churns from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, these bring back memories. My mom used to have a few like these as well! So hard to find now!


----------



## RomanW (Nov 23, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> I too dabble in amateur photography.
> 
> View attachment 303603
> View attachment 303604
> ...


Amateur? You and @begreen are too modest lol


----------



## GrumpyDad (Nov 23, 2022)

RomanW said:


> Amateur? You and @begreen are too modest lol


They dont know what a real amateur looks like.  Me, taking pictures of a group of people with a telephone pole behind them and a garbage can to the side. 

Or the camera focusing on the people behind us instead of the person Im taking a picture of.  

I had a Nikon DSLR 5000.  Prior to that I had the D60.  The D60 was GREAT, but it had a defect so it went back to Costco.  They ran out of D60s so I spent a bit more to get the 5000.  What a mistake. That camera was total trash.  Serious back focus issues, and it had NO tone ranges what so ever.  I let my 5 year old play with it, throw it down the stairs etc - just because I wouldnt pawn that off on anyone.  Nikon 'fixed it' twice.  I took it to two pros who said sell it, it's a lemon/garbage.   SO I bought a Cannon and couldnt be happier.


----------



## mikey (Nov 23, 2022)

Growing hostas and daylilies, I have a small garden in a small city my family thinks I’m kind of crazy but my neighbor likes to look out her office window and view she calls it the garden of eden, it’s nice to be appreciated.


----------



## GrumpyDad (Nov 23, 2022)

mikey said:


> Growing hostas and daylilies, I have a small garden in a small city my family thinks I’m kind of crazy but my neighbor likes to look out her office window and view she calls it the garden of eden, it’s nice to be appreciated.


deer eat all my hostas. SO I gave up, put a gravel pad there for overflow cars.  Hostas still grew through 5" of compacted gravel, and then the deer ate them again.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 23, 2022)

I hike year round, the broken ankle slowed me down this year but my impending retirement means being able to take advantage of fair weather days. A long term hobby is to spend a lot of time at my wood lot doing timberstand inprovement.  I also have a few automotive projects, I have an 1987 Bronco that has had most of the hard stuff done but has a computer glitch. I got it running a couple of years ago after months of fiddling and then after sitting a winter would not restart. I also have a Toyota LJ70 turbo diesel that was imported from Italy that needs attention. They never sold this model in the US, its effectively the original Land Cruiser running gear in a newer body.


----------



## Tonty (Nov 27, 2022)

peakbagger said:


> I also have a Toyota LJ70 turbo diesel


This is nice.  We lived in Zimbabwe, Africa for a few years and drove a 100 series Landcruiser. It was a non-turbo in-line six, so you just kept the pedal down on the paved roads. 😂Great for off-road/semi-developed roads, though. The organization we were there with also bought a 70 series, those things are built like tanks. I’ve wished to have one here…
Edit..actually the one we drove the most was an 80 series. We did have a 100 series later, but I didn’t like it quite as well. The 70 series we had was technically a 76 series, I think.  Very similar to the one you have, but newer.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 28, 2022)

Tonty said:


> This is nice.  We lived in Zimbabwe, Africa for a few years and drove a 100 series Landcruiser. It was a non-turbo in-line six, so you just kept the pedal down on the paved roads. 😂Great for off-road/semi-developed roads, though. The organization we were there with also bought a 70 series, those things are built like tanks. I’ve wished to have one here…
> Edit..actually the one we drove the most was an 80 series. We did have a 100 series later, but I didn’t like it quite as well. The 70 series we had was technically a 76 series, I think.  Very similar to the one you have, but newer.


The 70 series is the automotive equivalent of a cockroach, they just wont die or go away. The 70 series is actually a family of series  beginning with 7. The pickup truck based on the 70 series was imported to the US, but the Land Cruisers were not as consumers in the US at the time wanted larger, more luxurious and powerful SUVs so Toyota came up with the 80 series.  The Turbodiesel is not a particularly powerful 4 cylinder engine, 86 HP and 138 feet of torque. The basic 70 series is still being built in the middle east. International Aid agencies and both sides of various third world conflicts prefer to use them. This dealership in Gibraltar specializes in upfitting and supplying them  https://www.toyota-gib.com/eng/index.html. The only legal way to bring them into the US is wait 25 years so they do not need to comply with federal standards. The US military brings them in and further upfits them for special forces use on occasion.


----------

